# Pair of JL 8W6's



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Low reserve: Pair of Old School JL Audio 8W6 | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Relisted, lower reserve, lower BIN price..... Pair of Old School JL Audio 8W6 | eBay


----------

